
VC looking to learn about entrepreneurial media consumption. Want to help? - vcinnyc
Hi,<p>I am a junior team member at a VC in NYC, and we are looking to learn more about entrepreneurial reading habits so that we can best reach and find prospective investments. If you&#x27;d like to help us out, please fill out the survey below- and if you&#x27;re interested in sharing your startup with us, there is a space at the end of the form where you can leave us that information. We focus primarily on early-stage (seed, pre-seed, series A) investments, but we&#x27;re open to learning about all kinds of companies. Thanks!<p>Form: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;forms&#x2F;jPAOgv0YmlGxoQX42
======
atomical
How would reading help you find prospective investments? Do you not mean
reading books?

